# Barkley's Finished With Intravenous Chemotherapy



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Anne, what a mix of emotions. Mainly I'm just so pleased that Barkley the gentle sweet fighter could go all rounds. Now it's spoiling, loving, doing whatever Barkley wants time. Ear rubs from us.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

The best of days to come sweet Barkley. For now rest up and enjoy your meals and give mom a big kiss. Hope the itchies go away for all of us!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So happy for all of you that sweet Barkley has made it though the intravenous part!
Prayers his nose and itchies heal fast!! It sucks when you are so sick already and then have that added crap!
He is such a good sport!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We are so happy for you and Barkley!! He is such a special boy. Hope he enjoys every day and that the itchies get better quickly. Give him a big hug!

We will keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Anne*

Anne

I am so happy that Barkley is finished with that. 

Love to Barkley and big puppy kisses!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so happy to hear Barkley's good news. I had to laugh at this:
"He's not allowed to eat before the treatments so I fed him his breakfast at 3:15 p.m. and he will get his dinner soon as well. "

I shall keep you and Barkley in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I am so happy to hear Barkley's good news. I had to laugh at this:
> "He's not allowed to eat before the treatments so I fed him his breakfast at 3:15 p.m. and he will get his dinner soon as well. "
> 
> I shall keep you and Barkley in my thoughts and prayers.


 
He was still hungry so he got dinner at 4, and he'll get a PB Kong in about an hour. He needs to gain some weight so he can eat more these days without ruining his boyish figure. I wish I were that fortunate. I look at food and gain!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How sweet. It made me smile to think of Barkley getting breakfast at 3:15, dinner at 4:00, a kong for dessert and just what else yummy treat do you have for your so deserving boy?????

Give him and Toby a hug for me. I sure hope things settle down at your house for a long while.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I"m so glad to hear it went well today! He has been an amazing dog and I keep fingers crossed that he will continue to amaze everyone!
Is there anything you can bathe him with that will help the itches??


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I"m so glad to hear it went well today! He has been an amazing dog and I keep fingers crossed that he will continue to amaze everyone!
> Is there anything you can bathe him with that will help the itches??


 
We are using Epi-Soothe, massaging it in and he loves it. His vet suggested that we have him bathed every 3 weeks or so at the clinic with the same stuff but they have this dryer the dogs with hip issues love because it helps the hips and stiff joints. So that's our plan. 'We will bathe weekly with a visit to the professionals once every 3 weeks. When we take him to groom they will do his check ups and lab work so we minimize visits.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so glad that Barkley is finished with the IC. Even though he was afraid today, and who wouldn't be, he is trooper and a strong doggie. Sending good, healing thoughts his way. Big hug to Barkley and rooo rooos from C.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that he is doing so well!!

Go Barkley!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad Barkley made it through all 5 rounds of Chemo. Hopefully some rain will come your way to knock that pollen count down.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is fantastic news for both you and Barkley. He is one very strong boy. Fingers crossed that you have beaten this evil disease.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> What's next? In a couple of weeks we will start an at-home chemo pill regimine. This is less taxing on him than the intravenous doses and hopefully he won't have major side effects. Barkley is now terrified to go to the vets so the at-home pill will keep visits down to a minimum, hopefully, barring side effects or setbacks. Today his teeth chattered he was so scared. Of course I was having a hard time holding back the tears for him.


I'm glad that he's done with the intravenous chemo and will hopefully tolerate the in-home pill just fine. That line you wrote about his teeth chattering because he was so scared just tore me up. What a trooper he has been, going through all this. 

Thinking good thoughts and sending prayers for Barkley.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I bought Meggie some Epi-Soothe today and got the cream rinse too! One thing that seems to help Megs when she's itching is putting some Epsom Salts in the bath water and let her stand it. Then I use a cup or cloth and rinse it over her during the rinse before using all clean water. It seems to keep the itching from coming back as quickly and it helps heal any places on her feet that are raw. Makes my feet feel good too since I stand in the tub with her during baths. 

Feel better Barkley buddy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that Barkley made it thru the intravenous chemotheraphy treatments and had a good dinner to celebrate. Hopefully the rest of the home treatments will go as well. I pray it rains so the pollen counts go down so he can rest easier. Give him a big hug and belly rub for being so brave and strong thru everything.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so glad the intraveneous is over! Have you stopped to realize that means you are through with one stage of treatment, and he is still doing well? This is really positive Anne!

Congratulations!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

So glad to hear Barkley has completed his IV chemo and is doing well. I hope he continues to thrive and you have lots more time together.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Great news - Barkley has reached a powerful milestone in his recovery! I hope the pollen settles down soon. The oak has been so bad here (San Antonio). We had rain today, finally, so we are hoping for some relief.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I am so glad the intraveneous is over! Have you stopped to realize that means you are through with one stage of treatment, and he is still doing well? This is really positive Anne!
> 
> Congratulations!


There isn't a day that goes by since his diagnosis that I don't realize how fortunate we are to have him with us and say a prayer of thanks and gratitude. With our first golden Beau we didn't have this blessing. Hemangiosarcoma is such a cruel disease most people don't know their dogs have it until it is too late and then prognosis is days to weeks. That's what happened with our Beau, as he was so far along that when they opened him up to remove his spleen they called us to tell us the most humane option was not to wake him up. We were so fortunate to catch Barkley's cancer early on. We were also fortunate that our veterinary clinic invested in great diagnostic equipment and in talented surgeons to do the surgery within a day. Barkley did so well recovering from his splenectomy it made our heads spin. He has had so many good days and if this nasty spring pollen season hadn't thrown us a huge loop you would not know he's gone through chemo, other than a little less weight and a little less stamina on humid days. We're going to get his allergies under control so he can once again enjoy going out in the morning and watch the backyard birds! That's our next major goal. 

Looking at the morning radar it appears rain is on its way. Hooray! I just hope I can get my morning walk finished and then it can rain all day!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

so glad to read he is doing so good 
give him big hugs from Ruby and me xx
do you have any new piccies of him you could post ?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so pleased for you and Barkley he has done so well 
Love to Barkley ffom me Daisy Charlie & Blarney.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So glad that Barkley has now finished his last lot of chemo. Give your boy some gentle hugs from here, hope that he can get relief from the pollen.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh - both you and Barkley must be so very relieved. It is great to hear that portion of the treatment has completed and he is doing so well


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You must be exhausted!! Hugs to you and Barkley!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah for you and Barkley! It is a good sign that he is hungry. Heal!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Lacey gives Barkley a high-5 with her paw for having finished his IC. I know just how you feel about the thin hair - people thought Lacey might be part Yellow Lab. I also know exactly what you are going through with Barkely's vet visits and the chattering teeth. Lacey still does the exact same thing. I just let her climb up on the chair next to me in the waiting room. We continue to think good thoughts for Barlely's continued improvement.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our3dogs said:


> Lacey gives Barkley a high-5 with her paw for having finished his IC. I know just how you feel about the thin hair - people thought Lacey might be part Yellow Lab. I also know exactly what you are going through with Barkely's vet visits and the chattering teeth. Lacey still does the exact same thing. I just let her climb up on the chair next to me in the waiting room. We continue to think good thoughts for Barlely's continued improvement.


 
Thank you! Barkley is now on Temeril-P and antibiotics for his allergies and skin issues. It rained over the weekend and blessedly washed the pollens away, but it is sunny today and the pollens are increasing again. He sneezed this a.m. and had a tiny nosebleed, nothing like he had last week thankfully. He also woke me in the middle of the night with a tiny throw-up. We are in the window period for vomit and nausea from the chemo but I think I may have caused a tummy upset which is the blame for the throw up. His antibiotic is given every 8 hours and last night I didn't give him food to take with it. :doh: No wonder! I made sure to feed him mini-meals today with his meds and he is a happy camper again with no incidents today. His gums are nice and pink and he has no fever and he has a big appetite, with those pleading eyes for more food and more treats. I'm so grateful we don't need to go visit the vet again! I love them, but we've visited too often this month!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> His gums are nice and pink and he has no fever and he has a big appetite, with those pleading eyes for more food and more treats. I'm so grateful we don't need to go visit the vet again! I love them, but we've visited too often this month!


big loud hoorays from me! I love getting good Barkley updates.

I hope you get more rain or the pollen just gets less and Barkley can go enjoy bird watching again.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

HUGS & KISSES for Mr. Barkley!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barkley*

Barkley:

Big Kisses and hugs to you!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so happy for Barkley and you. He's through this hurdle and you can breathe a little easier now. 

I've been keeping tabs but haven't posted. I'm usually at a loss for what to say as I've not been through the emotional roller coaster that so many of our members have had to endure...but my thoughts and prayers are always with you all.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm just seeing this! What a wonderful milestone. I will continue to keep you both in my thoughts and prayers!


----------

